# UHS B.Sc English Exam For Medical Undergraduates



## Zubaria (Jul 1, 2013)

Aoa. I have heard that 3rd year mbbs students who have cleared 1st two years including islamiat and pakistan studies can give a separate bsc english exam and get bsc degree by uhs. Can someone please give me information on this? I mean when to register and when is the exam held?


----------

